# VEPR AK47 group buy ending this week.



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Why buy a cheapo Romanian when you get get a High quality AK-47 for $460! I have no affiliation, just considering getting one myself and thought I'd share.  Heard alot of good things about the Robinson VEPR, the only negative being weight (its a heavy mother but built like a tank).

http://www.fbmginc.com/


----------

